# REPORTES | Construcciones - Sugerencias - Opiniones



## Deathmaster89

Estimados:

Favor, cambiar nombre de thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655814&page=29

ANTOFAGASTA | Gran Proyecto Torre de Comercio Internacional | Pro
a
ANTOFAGASTA | Puerto Nuevo | Oficinas - Locales Comerciales - Hotel - Boulevard | Pro


Saludos !!


----------



## Guz

A los moderadores, creo que estos hilos debiesen estar en el foro de Arquitectura Deportiva:

Estadio Francisco Sanchez Rumoroso
Nuevo Estadio del Club Universidad de Chile
Estadio Chinquihue
 Campeonato Mundial de Fútbol Femenino Sub-20
Diseño y Arquitectura de Estadios Chilenos
El cancelado estadio de concepcion
Este se podría fusionar con el existente: Estadio Cobreloa

También hay hilos más antiguos que debiesen estar en ese foro. Ver la página 2 del TAG Estadios de Chile.

También, como sugerencia, podrían colocar la capacidad del estadio en el título.


Saludos!


----------



## Deathmaster89

Chicos, cambiar nombre a este thread.

ANTOFAGASTA | Nuevos Edificios Seccional Angamos | 15 x 22p + Hotel, Supermercado y Tienda de Construcción | Pro 
a *ANTOFAGASTA | Mirador Sur | 15 x 22p + Oficinas, Hotel, Supermercado y Tienda | Pro *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1467227


Saludos.


----------



## Sebax

Ya lo puse en la fonda, pero para quienes no sepan aún, este lunes 14 daremos inicio al concurso de fotografía del foro, conocido como UPC Chile que lo pueden encontrar en el siguiente link
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3707

A continuación las reglas del concurso y vayan preparando sus fotos.

*Concurso de Fotografía Urbana *

Bienvenidos al Concurso de Fotografía Urbana. En este sub-foro podrán exponer fotografías de su autoría y permitir que los usuarios registrados las califiquen. Las reglas son:


Se realizará el concurso de forma semanal, comenzado los lunes de cada semana y cerrando las votaciones los sábados.
Pueden participar sólo usuarios chilenos, sin embargo, pueden votar foristas de cualquier país.
Cada forista podrá participar con una única fotografía de su autoría en cada concurso semanal, sin excepciones.
Las fotografías deberán ser de de paisajes urbanos o que incluya infraestructura creada por el hombre.
Las mejores fotos de la semana pasan a una segunda instancia donde se los enfrenta a otros y se obtiene de esta manera un ganador mensual del concurso. Todo para llegar a la gran final de cada año.
No se puede republicar una fotografía que ya haya participado.
Las fotografías pueden ser publicadas entre los días lunes y miércoles de cada semana, las subidas los días jueves a domingo serán consideradas para el concurso de la semana siguiente.
Las calificaciones bajo 7 serán tomadas como 7.

¿Cómo participo?
Simplemente hay que seguir ciertos requisitos mínimos. Todos pueden participar. Hay que elaborar un hilo (thread) colocando sólo una fotografía, la cual debe ser de tu autoría. Puedes describirla, comentar sobre la cámara con la que la tomaste, notas, etc. A este hilo debes adosarle una encuesta pública (es decir, que los votantes sean visibles), con las calificaciones entre 1 (uno) y 10 (diez), en intervalos de 1 (uno), y en forma descendiente. Si no sabes agregar una encuesta a un hilo, siguiendo este enlace verás cómo hacerlo.

¿Cómo es calificada?
Se hace un promedio de todas las calificaciones de la encuesta.

¿Cómo gano?
La foto mejor calificada de la semana pasa a una instancia mensual. El mismo será expuesto en un hilo sticky, y pasará al Salón de la Fama donde su foto y él quedarán retratados por siempre. Todas las foto-encuestas, finalistas y no, quedan guardados en el Archivo. Al finalizar el año se elige la mejor fotografía de entre los ganadores mensuales.

¿Cómo voto?
Todos pueden votar, sólo hay que hacerlo de buena fe. Aquellos que sean sorprendidos votando únicamente a cierto forista, o que se encarguen de votar negativamente, serán sancionados y expulsados del foro de manera permanente. Por otro lado, crear un hilo en otro lugar del tipo 'vótame en UPC', está totalmente prohibido, resultando eliminado dicho hilo y la foto-encuesta correspondiente.

*Staff Moderación Foro Chileno*


----------



## Guz

Excelente! Una sola duda:



> Las calificaciones bajo 7 serán tomadas como 7.


¿Supongo que se refieren a las calificaciones totales y no a las individuales, cierto?

Saludos.


----------



## Sebax

Recuerden que hoy es el último día que tienen para subir fotos para participar del concurso de esta semana y tienen hasta el sábado para votar, las fotos subidas a partir de mañana cuentan para el concurso de la próxima semana. 




[email protected] said:


> Excelente! Una sola duda:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Supongo que se refieren a las calificaciones totales y no a las individuales, cierto?
> 
> Saludos.


Cada una de las notas al igual como se hace en latinscraper, para evitar votos malintencionados.


Saludos.


----------



## Guz

Favor a los moderadores: arreglar el enlace directo a _Autopistas y Carreteras _ desde el foro chileno, el cual envia a _Infraestructura General_.

Gracias


----------



## Deathmaster89

Estimados Moderadores:

Favor cambiar nombre de thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674556

ANTOFAGASTA | Remodelación Parque Japonés | Pro
a
*ANTOFAGASTA | Mejoramiento Parques Urbanos | Avances*


Saludos!!


----------



## Deathmaster89

Deathmaster89 said:


> Estimados Moderadores:
> 
> Favor cambiar nombre de thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674556
> 
> ANTOFAGASTA | Remodelación Parque Japonés | Pro
> a
> *ANTOFAGASTA | Mejoramiento Parques Urbanos | Avances*
> 
> 
> Saludos!!



Muchísimas gracias por la gestión.


Saludos!!


----------



## Deathmaster89

Solicito modificar nombre del siguiente thread.

ANTOFAGASTA | Almanova | Departamentos - Oficinas - Centro Comercial | Avances

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109598583#post109598583


Saludos!!


----------



## Deathmaster89

Deathmaster89 said:


> Solicito modificar nombre del siguiente thread.
> 
> ANTOFAGASTA | Almanova | Departamentos - Oficinas - Centro Comercial | Avances
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109598583#post109598583
> 
> 
> Saludos!!



Chicos, los vuelvo a molestar.

Les pido que modifiquen el título del thread, reemplazando "Oficinas" por "Hotel" y reemplazando la n de Almanova por una N mayúscula.


Saludos!!


----------



## Guz

Ya que Conce tiene su propio hilo, hay que cambiar algunos nombres:

CONCEPCION | Proyectos de edificación ‎*-->* GRAN CONCEPCIÓN | Proyectos de edificación 

CONCEPCIÓN | Parque Arauco Premium Outlet Concepción | PRO *‎-->* SAN PEDRO | Parque Arauco Premium Outlet Concepción | Pro

CONCEPCION | Tomé y Dichato: los balnearios del Bio-bio *-->* GRAN CONCEPCIÓN | Tomé y Dichato: los balnearios del Bio-bio 

CHIGUAYANTE |Nuevo proyecto inmobiliario+supermercado|seguimiento ‎--> CHIGUAYANTE | Condominio Las Palmas | 20p | Avances

CONCEPCIÓN | Edificio Latincapital | Oficinas | 15p 

CONCEPCION EX TEATRO ENRIQUE MOLINA *-->* CONCEPCIÓN | Teatro Enrique Molina

CONCEPCIÓN | Ciudad Empresarial | Noticia ‎*-->* TALCAHUANO | Ciudad Empresarial | Noticia

CONCEPCIÓN | Centro Plaza - Oficinas | 18p x 2

GRAN CONCEPCIÓN | Agenda cultural

Gracias!



[email protected] said:


> Favor a los moderadores: arreglar el enlace directo a _Autopistas y Carreteras _ desde el foro chileno, el cual envia a _Infraestructura General_.
> 
> Gracias


....:hmm:


----------



## ztraver2011

holas!! :wave:

quería sugerir que el hilo de OVALLE | Noticias - debates - proyectos fuera adherido (sticky) al foro de la Zona Norte.. en si el hilo tiene bastante visitas diarias y existe una gran actividad de parte de los foristas debido al gran crecimiento que mantiene la ciudad con la llegada de varios proyectos..

un saludo y gracias!!


----------



## Guz

Hola ztraver 

La moderación ha decidido no adherir los hilos que no sean de capitales regionales. Esto se tomo luego de la reestructuración del foro y debido a algunas malas experiencias anteriores.

Espero lo comprendas y que esto no perjudique la gran actividad que están teniendo el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## ztraver2011

gracias [email protected] por la aclaración.. 

saludos!!


----------



## Deathmaster89

Chicos, solicito modificar nombre a algunos threads del foro antofagastino:

ANTOFAGASTA | Mejoramiento Parques Urbanos | Avances
_ANTOFAGASTA | Mejoramiento Parques Urbanos | Avances y Proyectos_

ANTOFAGASTA | Remodelación Paseo del Mar | Pro
*ANTOFAGASTA | Paseo del Mar*

ANTOFAGASTA | Edificios Terramar | 2 x 21p
_ANTOFAGASTA | Edificios Terramar | 2 x 21p + 25p_

ANTOFAGASTA | Spark Hotels| 15p | Avances
*ANTOFAGASTA | Spark Hotels| 15p *

ANTOFAGASTA | Plaza Mackenzie Oficinas | 15p | Pro
_ANTOFAGASTA | Plaza Mackenzie Oficinas | 15p | Avances_

ANTOFAGASTA| Edificio Plaza Versalles | 17 p| Pro |
*ANTOFAGASTA| Edificio Plaza Versalles | 17 p* 


*En negrita:* proyectos finalizados.
_En cursiva:_ a estos complejos se le han sumado nuevas etapas, y en el caso de los parques, es para incluir a los nuevos proyectos de espacios públicos que están en carpeta.


Saludos!!


----------



## Guz

Listo kay: Gracias Death!


----------



## Seba90

Estimados, solicito cambiar el nombre del thread

COQUIMBO | Edificio Consistorial Coquimbo | 15p | Pro

por

*COQUIMBO | Edificio Consistorial Coquimbo | 15p | Avances*

Saludos!


----------



## Deathmaster89

Chicos, solicito cambiar el nombre de algunos threads:

ANTOFAGASTA | Mejoramiento Parques Urbanos | Avances y Proyectos
*ANTOFAGASTA | Mejoramiento Plazas y Parques Urbanos | Avances y Proyectos*

ANTOFAGASTA | Vista Parque | 2x27p | Pro
*ANTOFAGASTA | Vista Parque | 2x27p | Avances*

ANTOFAGASTA | Edificio Innova | Pro
*ANTOFAGASTA | Edificio Témpora | Residencial + Apart Hotel | 15p | Avances*

ANTOFAGASTA | Hotel Manuel Verbal | 12p | Avances
*ANTOFAGASTA | Hotel Costa Pacífico - Manuel Verbal | 12p | Avances*


A estos proyectos hay que eliminarle el estado de Avances, puesto que son proyectos ya terminados

ANTOFAGASTA | Plaza Mackenzie Oficinas | 15p | Avances
ANTOFAGASTA | Edificio Punta Angamos | 24p | Avances


Saludos!!


----------



## Deathmaster89

Chicos, solicito cambiar denominación de proyecto.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681536

ANTOFAGASTA | AlmaNova | Departamentos - Hotel - Centro Comercial | Pro
por
*ANTOFAGASTA | AlmaNova | Departamentos - Hotel - Centro Comercial | Avances*


Ya pusieron la grúa. En realidad, no es una, sino que 4.


----------



## Metacarpiano

Como usuario penquista, adhiero a los reclamos de los foristas porteños, creo que el cambio del hilo del GV a la zona centro era absolutamente innecesario, claramente la importancia geopolítica, demográfica y de proyectos del Gran Valparaíso es algo que se debe considerar, lo único que se logra con estos cambios es mala onda dentro del foro y hace más compleja la búsqueda de los temas, como en general se ha hecho con los demás cambios realizados, demasiados sub-foros, sobre todo si se revisa desde tapatalk.

Saludos


----------



## Sebax

cri, cri...


----------



## OscarSCL

Chiquillos! ¿qué les pasó? realmente nefasta la nueva re-estructuración

¿Qué fue eso de separar el Norte, por grande y chico? no había ninguna necesidad, disgrega el espacio, dejando a un sub-foro muy pequeño monopolizado solo por la Región de Coquimbo y que además está en otro subforo, dejando la región de Atacama separada y sin movimiento. No se entiende por ningún lado.

¿Cómo se les ocurrió invisibilizar los sub-foros de Antofagasta y Valparaíso pasándolos a la zona Norte (Grande) y Centro? Eso no hace más que obstaculizar la usabilidad, además de negar el espíritu que primó cuando hicimos los anteriores cambios; darles la importancia justa a las ciudades más grandes y pobladas del país, que además poseen la mayor cantidad de proyectos.

Si el punto era que tenía poco movimiento, bueno, era cosa de buscar incentivar o reactivar, pero con esta mala decisión no hacen más que ahondar en el problema.

Con la experiencia que tienen, me parece un patinazo esto. 

Saludos.


----------



## strikeviña

Esta claro q la decisión no fue la mejor, a pesar de las buenas intenciones, las q siempre se agradecen. Ahora, este silencio si q no es una expresión de buenas intenciones, es porfía obtusa, y eso no se agradece. A propósito del cambio, hecho de menos al entrar directo al foro chileno x Google, ver el último mensaje al costado del foro de Valpo, da lata tener q meterse al subforo, y claramente desincentiva al forista nuevo q no tiene geografía del sitio...


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

^^ Exacto estimado, todos los cambios que promovemos son con las mejores intenciones, y todo lo que han escrito acá lo hemos tenido en cuenta desde el día 1, algo que no tuvimos en la gran reestructuración que tuvimos hace 2 años, que tuvo problemas y que con ésta intentamos subsanar. La demora en la respuesta no es porque no nos importe su opinión (al contrario), sino porque los cambios hechos los venimos conversando hace meses (pensando que iba a funcionar todo perfecto) y tenemos que ver ahora los cambios que haremos (o no) teniendo como referencia lo expuesto en este hilo y el funcionamiento del Foro. Al momento no tenemos una respuesta 100% clara, pero estamos estudiando todo y trabajamos lo más rápido posible. 

Lo de las apps es un tema importante a considerar, ya que la administración no puede hacer nada y es un problema que aqueja a varias otras secciones de SCC. 

Si hacemos alguna modificación lo avisaremos oportunamente, con todas sus explicaciones.​


Saludos y gracias por la paciencia kay:


----------



## alex_lg

Tengo una consulta a los moderadores con respecto a la última reestructuración del foro. He notado que existe un vacío con respecto al subforo regional metropolitano puesto que este en realidad sólo abarca a las comunas de la zona urbana del Gran Santiago (entiéndase como Provincia de Santiago + Puente Alto y San Bernardo) dejando virtualmente afuera a las demás comunas. ¿No creen que sería mejor convertir al subforo metropolitano en uno exclusivo para el Gran Santiago? ¿y que el resto de la región pasa al subforo de la zona central? Lo que pasa es que me gustaría crear un hilo de noticias para Melipilla (puesto que tengo mucho contacto con la ciudad y estoy al tanto de muchos de sus proyectos) y prefiriría hacerlo en el subforo regional Centro en vez del Metropolitano para evitar que se pierda en la vorágine de threads rascacielísticos de las comunas del sector centro y oriente de Santiago. Saludos.


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

^^ Buen punto Alex. Vamos a homologar que los tres "gran" abarquen solamente sus áreas metropolitanas, así que todo lo que no es Gran Santiago en la RM deberá ir en Centro de ahora en adelante kay:

El cambio del subtítulo puede demorar así que paciencia .

Saludos!


----------



## alex_lg

¿Y cómo sería el nuevo subtítulo? ¿algo así?

Centro
Región de Valparaíso | O'Higgins | Maule | resto de la Región Metropolitana


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

^^ No, se metió a la Metropolitana dentro de Centro sin problemas. 

Saludos! kay:


----------



## alex_lg

^^ ¿Por qué los posteos en el subforo regional no se suman al contador? Si no es off-topic.


----------



## OscarSCL

Le agregaría algún signo a La Serena Coquimbo, se ve mal así.

La Serena-Coquimbo

La Serena | Coquimbo


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

alex_lg said:


> ^^ ¿Por qué los posteos en el subforo regional no se suman al contador? Si no es off-topic.


Ni idea Alex, envié un pm en todo caso a la administración de latinscrapers para ver si hay algún problema en tu cuenta o si es nuestro foro el del problema. 

Saludos!


----------



## alex_lg

^^ Tal vez es el subforo el que no está funcionando, he visto cuentas de usuarios locales de ciudades del Maule registrados en los últimos meses con uno o dos posteos en su contador pero con decenas de likes.


----------



## rsepsot

alex_lg said:


> ^^ ¿Por qué los posteos en el subforo regional no se suman al contador? Si no es off-topic.





Mariosantiaguino said:


> Ni idea Alex, envié un pm en todo caso a la administración de latinscrapers para ver si hay algún problema en tu cuenta o si es nuestro foro el del problema.
> 
> Saludos!





alex_lg said:


> ^^ Tal vez es el subforo el que no está funcionando, he visto cuentas de usuarios locales de ciudades del Maule registrados en los últimos meses con uno o dos posteos en su contador pero con decenas de likes.


En mi caso hace al menos 6 meses que SSC prácticamente no suma mis posts al contador, ya sea en Foro Chileno, Foro Australiano, Latinscrapers... nada. Pero bueno, no es competencia de quien tiene más mensajes.... exepto para Marsu. :troll:


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

^^ Que raro. Bueno, el foro muy nuevo no está tampoco :lol:



alex_lg said:


> ^^ Tal vez es el subforo el que no está funcionando, he visto cuentas de usuarios locales de ciudades del Maule registrados en los últimos meses con uno o dos posteos en su contador pero con decenas de likes.


Hablé con la administración y en nuestro foro están activados todos los contadores de post, menos en La Fonda obviamente. Más allá de eso no se me ocurre que más se pueda hacer :tongue3:


----------



## alex_lg

El Estadio de Copiapó está oficialmente en reconstrucción desde el 2 de agosto pasado. Las obras debiesen durar 330 días corridos. El hilo estaba botado desde entonces.


----------



## alex_lg

Hoy empezaron los movimientos de tierras en el futuro nuevo estadio de La Calera. Saludos.


----------



## Ivancete

Una consulta en buena onda: ¿hay algún grado de censura o poca tolerancia en este foro para algunos temas?, porque el sábado en el hilo de La Aurora postié una nota publicada en El Líbero más un comentario mío y me encuentro con la sorpresa que lo borraron y sin razones.


----------



## Seba90

^^ Lo que publicaste no es una noticia, es una columna de opinión, y el hilo de la Aurora es específicamente (y el título lo dice de forma explícita) para publicar *noticias*.


----------



## Guiche Rex

Favor agregar Ñuble al detalle de Zona Sur y Austral.

Gracias de antemano.


----------

